# Travel ban after 31st Dec



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

So I see as a result of Covid 19 restrictions and Brexit the UK will fall under 3rd country status meaning no entry to Spain unless essential from 1st of January. Unfortunate for people who booked to visit family over Christmas ( my mother has been isolating since March and I haven't been able to visit her since last Christmas) it's another blow and another loss of money. So much for the governments assurance that nothing would really change under Brexit!!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't understand. People are allowed to return to their place of residence surely?


----------



## Garymguk (Dec 10, 2020)

kaipa said:


> So I see as a result of Covid 19 restrictions and Brexit the UK will fall under 3rd country status meaning no entry to Spain unless essential from 1st of January. Unfortunate for people who booked to visit family over Christmas ( my mother has been isolating since March and I haven't been able to visit her since last Christmas) it's another blow and another loss of money. So much for the governments assurance that nothing would really change under Brexit!!!


It's all a big mess, as expected.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> I don't understand. People are allowed to return to their place of residence surely?


I imagine they are but if the journey was considered unessential I imagine you will be might possibly face a fine. " Who knows" is the answer but it really is not very helpful is it?


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Just saw Raab being interviewed and it really is a shameless mess. They cant even bring themselves to use the phrase "no deal" preferring " an Australian deal" . That in itself shows the mendacity of the UK government. They lied, lied, lied and now they try and cover it up by changing the terminology. Maybe if Raab had used " a bit of a bumpy road ahead" to describe what a no deal might mean even Brexiteers might have realised exactly what hell they were going to unleash.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

kaipa said:


> I imagine they are but if the journey was considered unessential I imagine you will be might possibly face a fine. " Who knows" is the answer but it really is not very helpful is it?


But it's up to Spain whether they allow you to return home, they always have done so far and AFAIK their policy hasn't changed. Where are you getting this information? Maybe I need to go and read a British paper!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> But it's up to Spain whether they allow you to return home, they always have done so far and AFAIK their policy hasn't changed. Where are you getting this information? Maybe I need to go and read a British paper!


Just read the article and it specifically relates to tourists. So just produce your TIE and you'll be fine.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

He loves a bit of Scaremongering does our Scottish commentator........of course they'll let residents back to their primary home if adhering to the tests that are needed at the time of travel.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

It’s upset me greatly... this may well be my last Xmas, my daughters cant come for Xmas due to covid and my chemotherapy at least I had some hope I’d see them in March, having said that I dont see how a trade deal will has An affect on this, if this was the case then it would be the case with a trade deal or without a trade deal. I wish reporters and those who report such statements would get their ducks in a row, only two days ago I read the Spain was getting ready to welcome tourists back to Spain which is it,


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

It isn't anything to do with a trade deal. Just that from 1 January 2021 UK citizens become third country nationals and thus subject to the same restrictions which already apply to people travelliing from non EU countries where the incidence of Covid19 is high, eg USA, so they are not permitted to travel to Spain for non essential reasons. I agree that Spanish residents will be able to return to their homes.









Holidaymakers from Great Britain barred from EU after 1 January under Covid rules


European commission indicates Britons will face ban on non-essential travel at end of Brexit transition




www.theguardian.com


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I am not scaremongering. It was on the news. I assume it is in the UK news too? Non essential travel will not be permitted from UK after 31st Dec


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

You will not get objective reporting in The Guardian - if they can link bad news to Brexit, they will.

The EU has for some time maintained a list of non-EU countries for which non-essential travel is permitted, depending on the Covid situation in those countries. It is purely advisory and individual member states can set their own rules, including quarantine periods. Spain can therefore allow visitors from the UK next year if it so decides. Hopefully the new vaccine programme will make a difference.









Which European countries have COVID-19 border restrictions in place?


Here's what we currently know, country-by-country.




www.euronews.com


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

It is left to individual countries to decide. linked to Covid not Brexit except we will e out of the bloc. Sensibile article in the telegraph but has a paywall.

Sorry Alcaina, just saw your post.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

kaipa said:


> Just saw Raab being interviewed and it really is a shameless mess. They cant even bring themselves to use the phrase "no deal" preferring " an Australian deal" . That in itself shows the mendacity of the UK government. They lied, lied, lied and now they try and cover it up by changing the terminology. Maybe if Raab had used " a bit of a bumpy road ahead" to describe what a no deal might mean even Brexiteers might have realised exactly what hell they were going to unleash.


Yes I didn't know what would be unleashed. Thought it was a vote for in or out. I and many others didn't realise that those with money would take to the law courts to try to stop the result. that many top civil servants would plot against leave or that a PM who supported remain would be elected (TM). 

Read this week in the Guardian that Owen Jones and Peter Mendelssohn have admitted it was a mistake.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Isobella said:


> Yes I didn't know what would be unleashed. Thought it was a vote for in or out. I and many others didn't realise that those with money would take to the law courts to try to stop the result. that many top civil servants would plot against leave or that a PM who supported remain would be elected (TM).
> 
> Read this week in the Guardian that Owen Jones and Peter Mendelssohn have admitted it was a mistake.


Yes - that was the problem - leavers didn't know what they were voting for - still don't.

Surprised you're setting much store by what those two say.

And voters voting for May? Damned electorate eh? What do they know?

Anyway I'm getting fed up with people blaming everyone else for their plight - they should take responsibility for themselves.

This a Brexiters mess no-one else's fault - they should own it.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

jimenato said:


> Yes - that was the problem - leavers didn't know what they were voting for - still don't.
> 
> Surprised you're setting much store by what those two say.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately the Brexiteers have moved on from hating the remainers to now hating Europe. Watch the right-wing press start to stir up the hatred. What's the odds of a real fishing war between the French and UK fleets before Easter? Sounds far-fetched?


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

International travel? What is that ? I Cannot even leave my municipality!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

kaipa said:


> Unfortunately the Brexiteers have moved on from hating the remainers to now hating Europe. Watch the right-wing press start to stir up the hatred. What's the odds of a real fishing war between the French and UK fleets before Easter? Sounds far-fetched?


Yes - I foresee a big rise in anti-EU sentiment, albeit pointless and ill-directed because It's still not the EU's fault.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

This guy puts his point much better than I did.








We must never forget the Remainer elite’s atrocious assault on democracy


‘Respectable’ Remainers are trying to distance themselves from the bigoted crusade against Brexit voters.




www.spiked-online.com


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Isobella said:


> This guy puts his point much better than I did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isobella I think there is a huge difference between trying to subvert democracy and asking the law to rule on aspects of procedure and application
Subversion is where you demand officials of the state to comply or bend to your demands as Trump has been doing. Gina Miller ( who we assume is devil incarnate) went to the courts to ask them to consider her legal point. That is democratic. This article is piffle and if you feels that wish to align yourself with an article that employs the C*** word as a means of persuasion that is your choice but most people regard it as the language of the playground than serious debate.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Isobella said:


> This guy puts his point much better than I did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JSav (Dec 11, 2020)

Alcalaina said:


> But it's up to Spain whether they allow you to return home, they always have done so far and AFAIK their policy hasn't changed. Where are you getting this information? Maybe I need to go and read a British paper!


Do we know when and where we can find this info regarding Spain's policy regarding letting holiday markers into the country after Jan 1st? 

I'm planning to move to Barcelona in Jan and now not sure what to do about this. My girlfriend is going to start studying there in the new year and I work remotely. Initially, I will be coming into the country as a tourist and then will do all the paperwork to stay longer term. 

Could I just say that I live in Barcelona just to get in the country (even though technically I won't have a place to live yet)?

Any help/advice appreciated!


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

At the moment there are no details about how it might be applied. All I know is that the EU will at present be forced to classify UK travellers as coming from a 3rd country and therefore by default banned unless travel is essential ( exactly what they consider is essential we don't know). One suspects that if there is no deal operating on 1st of June and both EU and UK are on bad terms they could insist that all EU countries adopt the rules. Who knows? ( Dont expect the UK to clarify anything as all day interviewers have been asking various ministers who seem to deflect the question by saying there were always going to be changes and surely we all knew that!)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JSav said:


> Do we know when and where we can find this info regarding Spain's policy regarding letting holiday markers into the country after Jan 1st?
> 
> I'm planning to move to Barcelona in Jan and now not sure what to do about this. My girlfriend is going to start studying there in the new year and I work remotely. Initially, I will be coming into the country as a tourist and then will do all the paperwork to stay longer term.
> 
> ...


If, as your flag suggests, you are British, you won't be able to come here as a tourist in January & sort out the paperwork later. You will have to apply for a visa from the UK before you come to Spain.


----------



## JSav (Dec 11, 2020)

xabiaxica said:


> If, as your flag suggests, you are British, you won't be able to come here as a tourist in January & sort out the paperwork later. You will have to apply for a visa from the UK before you come to Spain.


Yes, I am (although about to start scrambling to get my French passport renewed). It is my understanding that this will depend on what Spain decides either to continue as it is doing now and let British tourists in (with negative test) or adopt wider EU rules and not let them in. 

Or I just get a flight on the 30/31st which might make our lives easier.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JSav said:


> Yes, I am (although about to start scrambling to get my French passport renewed). It is my understanding that this will depend on what Spain decides either to continue as it is doing now and let British tourists in (with negative test) or adopt wider EU rules and not let them in.
> 
> Or I just get a flight on the 30/31st which might make our lives easier.


My comment isn't regarding the covid situarion, but rather the Brexit situation. Even landing here on the last day of December, you still won't be able to come as a tourist & sort out your residency later.

As yet there has been no official covid-related word from the Spanish govt regarding British citizens coming as tourists after the end of the withdrawal period.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

kaipa said:


> Isobella I think there is a huge difference between trying to subvert democracy and asking the law to rule on aspects of procedure and application
> Subversion is where you demand officials of the state to comply or bend to your demands as Trump has been doing. Gina Miller ( who we assume is devil incarnate) went to the courts to ask them to consider her legal point. That is democratic. This article is piffle and if you feels that wish to align yourself with an article that employs the C*** word as a means of persuasion that is your choice but most people regard it as the language of the playground than serious debate.


He was only repeating what some were using and has been documented before. He is a one off but if you have seen him on TV Brendan O'Neil is softly spoken and puts his points well as opposed to presenters and other journalists with opposing views. If you find it piffle just read recent Guardian articles with the condensed views of Mendelson and Owen Jones. Or this may interest you whichever side you took.






As for the various Court cases to stop Brexit, cancel the referendum etc. I don't agree that these should be decided by a few Judges in a democratic country. The only way anything should be settled is by the ballot box.

Back to topic. I would hope that once the main tourist season starts most restrictions will be over (March?) Of course UK will be treated as a third country. So what, never stopped tourists travelling the world. I go to USA most years and it takes a few minutes to do an ESTA online. Plus they remind you when the 2 years is about to run out.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Isobella said:


> He was only repeating what some were using and has been documented before. He is a one off but if you have seen him on TV Brendan O'Neil is softly spoken and puts his points well as opposed to presenters and other journalists with opposing views. If you find it piffle just read recent Guardian articles with the condensed views of Mendelson and Owen Jones. Or this may interest you whichever side you took.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course Brits will be able to travel once Covid restrictions are lifted. It will be similar to USA- true also. But I dont think think the number of Brits going to USA for holidays is anything like the number heading to Spain. For this reason there will be a noticeable difference as it will take considerably longer to get through the non EU channels than it does at the moment. Still I imagine it will be worth it after months of being forced fed British fish!! ( That's a joke)


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

kaipa said:


> Of course Brits will be able to travel once Covid restrictions are lifted. It will be similar to USA- true also. But I dont think think the number of Brits going to USA for holidays is anything like the number heading to Spain. For this reason there will be a noticeable difference as it will take considerably longer to get through the non EU channels than it does at the moment. Still I imagine it will be worth it after months of being forced fed British fish!! ( That's a joke)


Yes Spain will always be the top choice for a majority. Probably long queues, St Lucia Caribbean is always around an hour. Worth it though


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Isobella said:


> This guy puts his point much better than I did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 & out was out & should have been implemented immediately with no deals even discussed. Out, shut the door, no flight s over europe, no ferries, no imports , no euro tunnel ,nothing .Start again. afresh. They wanted out then out is what they should have got& I am a remainer



JSav said:


> Could I just say that I live in Barcelona just to get in the country (even though technically I won't have a place to live yet)?
> 
> Any help/advice appreciated!


 No you would have to show residencia , house deeds, long term rental contract or your TIE.


Isobella said:


> . The only way anything should be settled is by the ballot box.


Very true & for a vote on the scale of brexit it should have been as the Swiss do & be a mandated one.
Minimum % of the electorate to vote otherwise nul & void ,with a minimum 75% majority.
You can't have a referendum based on +50% of the muppets not even voting on something as huge as this.
I'd I had been TM as a remainer I would have implemented article 50 then shut everything down & refused any type of discussion.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> & out was out & should have been implemented immediately with no deals even discussed. Out, shut the door, no flight s over europe, no ferries, no imports , no euro tunnel ,nothing .Start again. afresh. They wanted out then out is what they should have got& I am a remainer
> 
> No you would have to show residencia , house deeds, long term rental contract or your TIE.
> 
> ...


It's been said many times over the last four years - it would have been so much better if, following the referendum result, the whole show had been run by leavers.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Lifting of a travel ban will only be a part of it. 

I'm absolutely sure that many would be traveller's do still believe that nothing is going to change, have no idea that their EHIC's will be worthless, and that in many cases they won't be able to buy travel insurance to replace it. 

Some of those with chronic conditions may find that they can never again cross the channel.

Their disappointment will not be lessened upon learning that EU nationals with settled status in the UK will be entitled to EHIC's.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

"out was out & should have been implemented immediately with no deals even discussed. Out, shut the door, no flight s over europe, no ferries, no imports , no euro tunnel ,nothing .Start again. afresh. They wanted out then out is what they should have got& I am a remainer"

That's the sort of nieve thinking which got UK into this mess and if followed would have made the country a pariah to the rest of the world.


----------

